# Ground Scraping Customs



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

hey guys just wanted to show a few bikes and other stuff i have bult at my shop
thought you might like

newest bike done

some bondo work done and metal work

















all the bondo done with a ruff sanding

















paint and first coat of clear coat

















a couple of my frams i am hopeing to work on soon 









my frame i did the body work on befor and after new paint you now know as "The Riddler"
















after

















bike for a customer i built

























bike for a customer i built

















a truck we re did

















sub box for the truck


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

did you ever get that one bike back?


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:0 W O W-THAT'S SUM NICE WORK!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 11 2008, 07:07 PM~10849389
> *:0 W O W-THAT'S SUM NICE WORK!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 i like the sub box


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 11 2008, 06:05 PM~10849369
> *did you ever get that one bike back?
> *


 na man so i just got 2 more to replace the one that got stolen LOL


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 11 2008, 06:07 PM~10849389
> *:0 W O W-THAT'S SUM NICE WORK!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man more to come soon


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

the lights ,sound system and box carpeting i did soon to be bulding a full display for it too


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks 
we are also looking for new logo designs if you have any ideas let me know


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jun 11 2008, 07:15 PM~10849438
> *na man so i just got 2 more to replace the one that got stolen LOL
> *


thats the way to do it bigger and better :biggrin: looking good bro if you need anything holla


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

holla


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 11 2008, 08:39 PM~10850162
> *holla
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pedalscraper22 (May 16, 2008)

How much would you want for a frame just primed like the first one shown?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

thats some nice work man!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice work....whats up with that regal in the background forget the bike frame


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 11 2008, 10:20 PM~10852107
> *thats some nice work man!!
> *


thank man it is appreatied


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 12 2008, 12:00 AM~10852643
> *nice work....whats up with that regal in the background forget the bike frame
> *


LOL well i just sold it and i bult that one from the fram up too it is baged with a 10 swith


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## LOWLIFE56308 (Apr 15, 2008)

I will take an exact replica of the green one!!!! Nice work!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLIFE56308_@Jun 12 2008, 06:03 AM~10853168
> *I will take an exact replica of the green one!!!! Nice work!
> *


if you really wanted an exact replica i would do it


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jun 12 2008, 12:56 AM~10852772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good god those are some good prices!!!!


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 12 2008, 11:42 AM~10855256
> *good god those are some good prices!!!!
> *


yes thay are and i am a busy person cuse of them  now all i need is the the body work and paint supplies to stop going up in price  i dont make a dime on any of this LOL but i still wanna have good prices LOL


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jun 12 2008, 12:04 PM~10855422
> *yes thay are and i am a busy person cuse of them   now all i need ithe the body work and paint supplies to stop going up in price
> *


  its always good to keep busy....keeps the cash flowin in!!! :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 12 2008, 12:09 PM~10855454
> * its always good to keep busy....keeps the cash flowin in!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i dont make a dime any more cuse the supplies are so high now


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jun 12 2008, 12:11 PM~10855467
> *i dont make a dime any more cuse the supplies are so high now
> *


that suck man!!! i know what you mean though...i dont turn a profit for shit when i do frames....my reason is that i dont have my own welding getup, so i have to pay to get the frames sheet metaled before i can lay down the bondo....


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 12 2008, 12:13 PM~10855485
> *that suck man!!! i know what you mean though...i dont turn a profit for shit when i do frames....my reason is that i dont have my own welding getup, so i have to pay to get the frames sheet metaled before i can lay down the bondo....
> *


yeah i got it all but i sorta half to go by the prices now cuse my wife took our old price sheet and put some pics on it and posted it  i do have a new price sheet but what can you do


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jun 12 2008, 12:14 PM~10855501
> *yeah i got it all but i sorta half to go by the prices now cuse my wife took our old price sheet and put some pics on it and posted it  i do have a new price sheet but what can you do
> *


that sucks man...


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 12 2008, 12:16 PM~10855516
> *that sucks man...
> *


 i might half to edit them cuse i cant do it that cheap any more i dont charge too much more than that but yeah


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jun 12 2008, 12:19 PM~10855531
> *i might half to edit them cuse i cant do it that cheap any more i dont charge too much more than that but yeah
> *


and, are those prices in u.s. currency or canadian currency??


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

i am vear sorry people but the prices you saw where the wrong prices the new prices are not to much more than the old ones i will post up the old and the new for every one to see once a gean i am veary sorry

OLD PIRCES









NEW PRICES








and all prices are in canadian dollars


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jun 12 2008, 12:30 PM~10855623
> *i am vear sorry people but the prices you saw where the wrong prices the new prices are not to much more than the old ones i will post up the old and the new for every one to see once a gean i am veary sorry
> 
> OLD PIRCES
> ...


5 bucks more on each service isnt too bad....


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 12 2008, 12:39 PM~10855703
> *5 bucks more on each service isnt too bad....
> *


i dident think so :dunno:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jun 12 2008, 12:44 PM~10855748
> *i dident think so  :dunno:
> *


it'll still keep the lo-ballers happy!!!


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 12 2008, 12:46 PM~10855762
> *it'll still keep the lo-ballers happy!!!
> *


yep it will i am just doing a new price list now with more stuff be do like sandblasting off old paint, custom trim on seats like tasels exc., and some more stuff too


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

looks good bro, good to see another canuck doin his thang. Yo do you have any extra frames to work on? I need a frame to do up, and if you had 1 i would have you sheet & bondo it up, maybe paint too? Im in Montreal, but comin back home to BC for 2 weeks at the end of july, if it would be possible to discuss doin a frame start to finish by then? and mailed to the lower mainland? Very basic tank & skirt for my soon to be 9yr old nephew :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 12 2008, 01:09 PM~10855914
> *looks good bro, good to see another canuck doin his thang. Yo do you have any extra frames to work on? I need a frame to do up, and if you had 1 i would have you sheet & bondo it up, maybe paint too? Im in Montreal, but comin back home to BC for 2  weeks at the end of july, if it would be possible to discuss doin a frame start to finish by then? and mailed to the lower mainland? Very basic tank & skirt for my soon to be 9yr old nephew  :biggrin:
> *


any thing is possable my number is posted if you wanna call and work out the basics


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

have you done anything radical?? :dunno:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 13 2008, 06:03 PM~10865925
> *have you done anything radical?? :dunno:
> *


yes but not i a really long time ...But i have a a trike i will be doing soon if every thing works out and i will be posting pics


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jun 12 2008, 12:49 PM~10855776
> *yep it will i am just doing a new price list now with more stuff be do like sandblasting off old paint, custom trim on seats like tasels exc., and some more stuff too
> *


lol i do dat 4 peopl. i charg 10$ 2 do a schwin pixy or any 16'', 15$ 4 a 20'' frame, 20$ 4 a 26. i think doz r low prices


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 14 2008, 06:33 PM~10870871
> *lol i do dat 4 peopl. i charg 10$ 2 do a schwin pixy or any 16'', 15$ 4 a 20'' frame, 20$ 4 a 26. i think doz r low prices
> *


thanks man i try to keep every one happy  and yet keep to my self so i dont step on any toes


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jun 14 2008, 11:55 PM~10872217
> *thanks man i try to keep every one happy  and yet keep to my self so i dont step on any toes
> *


its coo. jus givn u sum ideas. u alredy got a sandblastn setup, or u lookn 4 1>?


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 15 2008, 12:08 AM~10872263
> *its coo. jus givn u sum ideas. u alredy got a sandblastn setup, or u lookn 4 1>?
> *


na man i got a big cabinet for sandblasting  i can fit like 4 or 5 bike frame's in the dam thing


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

coo. we got a cabinet at da shop, n i got my own portabl 10gal blastr 4 doin car frames, tractors ect.


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

new price list with more products i hope this awnsers more of your questions


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jun 16 2008, 04:51 PM~10882505
> *new price list with more products i hope this awnsers more of your questions
> 
> 
> ...


seems like a good deal but too bad youre up north  to much money for shipping


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 16 2008, 05:29 PM~10882759
> *seems like a good deal but too bad youre up north    to much money for shipping
> *


what where you looking for ? or intrested in?


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

hear are just some of the kits we make "note the edges on the products are still ruff and would be cleaned befor you got them"










Back skirts

















Capping behind seat post

















Tank


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

the tank was just set in place for the pic and does fit properly thanks


----------



## Pedalscraper22 (May 16, 2008)

Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

anyword on that diamond tank kit bro


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

yeah i can make one  i just need to know what size you want and what size your bike is and ill cut one up for you


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

what exactly do i need to measure


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

is this kinda what you where looking for


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

a kit for this bike


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

kane give me your adderss so i can send you my frame ya heard me


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Jun 19 2008, 08:12 AM~10904685
> *kane give me your adderss so i can send you my frame ya heard me
> *


pm sent


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

some pics of one of my own frames i am working on in some spare time between jobs more pics comeing soon


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks just something to do in my spare time


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

more pics from today still workin away at it LOL ill put up more pics soon as i do more work on it


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Looking good bro!!!


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

looks real good kane can't wait to get mine done


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks guys its just some scrap sheet metal from customers bikes i peaced together but i think it will look good when i am done


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE THATS LOOKS GOOD AS HELL :thumbsup:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 20 2008, 09:05 PM~10917473
> *DAM HOMIE THATS LOOKS GOOD AS HELL :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

more pics comeing soon but hears what i have done today


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

well the bike paint is orderd and should be hear soon ill post up more pics soon


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

SUMMER BLOW OUT SALE ON ALL SHEET METAL KITS PRE ORDER NOW WHILE SUPLIES LAST.......... ALL KITS $10 EACH PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jun 28 2008, 10:47 PM~10972179
> *SUMMER BLOW OUT SALE ON ALL SHEET METAL KITS PRE ORDER NOW WHILE SUPLIES LAST.......... ALL KITS $10 EACH PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


hey man I dont think there is a e in customs... unless thats how you spell in in french


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jun 20 2008, 09:22 PM~10917266
> *more pics from today still workin away at it LOL ill put up more pics soon as i do more work on it
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

SUMMER BLOW OUT SALE ON ALL SHEET METAL KITS PRE ORDER NOW WHILE SUPLIES LAST.......... ALL KITS $10 EACH PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Any Schwinn kits?


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 29 2008, 08:54 PM~10977168
> *Any Schwinn kits?
> *


girls or guys bikes and i can make one for you at a sale price i just need the mesurments.....


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

girls


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

do you have pics of it and is it a 20" 16"


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jun 29 2008, 08:33 PM~10976994
> *SUMMER BLOW OUT SALE ON ALL SHEET METAL KITS PRE ORDER NOW WHILE SUPLIES LAST.......... ALL KITS $10 EACH PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> we are now sold out of center tube moldings sorry but still have tanks and skirts
> ...


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jun 29 2008, 08:33 PM~10976994
> *SUMMER BLOW OUT SALE ON ALL SHEET METAL KITS PRE ORDER NOW WHILE SUPLIES LAST.......... ALL KITS $10 EACH PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...



hey bone i got that stuff started tonight and will hopefully have it done tomoro afternoon for you and sent out


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

good looking stuff bro!!!


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 2 2008, 12:10 AM~10995156
> *good looking stuff bro!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## chupacabra444 (Jun 25, 2008)

bikes? come on!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chupacabra444_@Jul 2 2008, 06:56 PM~11000815
> *bikes? come on!!
> *


???


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

parts for bone hope you like ill ship them out first thing monday morning


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Jul 7 2008, 06:05 PM~11031707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Jul 7 2008, 10:30 PM~11034861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love the pic man looks awsom


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

i cant deside on a logo help me out guys or if you think you can do better lets see


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

no one's got any ideas


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

well i just cut out a new skirt that i will be carring let me know what you guys think 

COMEING SOON IRON CROSS SKIRT BY GROUND SCRAPING CUSTOMS


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

new skirts will be the same price ...........as the other ones


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 9 2008, 06:01 PM~11050003
> *new skirts will  be the same price ...........as the other ones
> *


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 9 2008, 06:54 PM~11050444
> *
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

how do you cut them??


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 9 2008, 07:03 PM~11050518
> *how do you cut them??
> *


i have a cutter or i cut it


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

its faster if i cut it cuse i have every thing i need hear


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles+Jul 9 2008, 07:06 PM~11050542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all i gotta say is *good work* :biggrin:


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jun 12 2008, 02:56 AM~10852772
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HOW MUCH TO DO THE WHOLE FRAME METAL AND FILLER?


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

wow i have no idea thats a big ass bike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

x2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 9 2008, 01:33 PM~11047248
> *i cant deside on a logo help me out guys or if you think you can do better lets see
> 
> 
> ...


number 2 looks real nice


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 9 2008, 04:23 PM~11049282
> *well i just cut out a new skirt that i will be carring let me know what you guys think
> 
> COMEING SOON IRON CROSS SKIRT BY GROUND SCRAPING CUSTOMS
> ...


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 9 2008, 10:24 PM~11051211
> *wow i have no idea thats a big ass bike
> *


YEAH I KNOW BUT THE ***** OUT HERE WANT TO CHARGE ME $1000 FOR METAL AND BONDO AND $800 MORE FOR PAINT


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Jul 9 2008, 09:09 PM~11051708
> *YEAH I KNOW BUT THE ***** OUT HERE WANT TO CHARGE ME $1000 FOR METAL AND BONDO AND $800 MORE FOR PAINT
> *


 ok well for be to give you a better price measure how long the bike is and stuff so i know how much sheet metal i wouold be useing and i can give you a better price but you would half to ship it hear for me to do and pay for both ways and that wont be cheep i dont think but let me know


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 9 2008, 11:12 PM~11051744
> *ok well for be to give you a better price measure how long the bike is and stuff so i know how much sheet metal i wouold be useing and i can give you a better price but you would half to ship it hear for me to do and pay for both ways and that wont be cheep i dont think but let me know
> *


well i know the frame by itself is 2ft long. as far as shipping i would have to take it to fedex to see how much it weighs first, then see how shipping is both ways?


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

be for you do that if you pm me your name and number ill give you a call tomoro and we can figer things out with the bike and what you want done


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Jul 9 2008, 11:32 PM~11052921
> *well i know the frame by itself is 2ft long. as far as shipping i would have to take it to fedex to see how much it weighs first, then see how shipping is both ways?
> *


keep in mind that after the frame is welded n bondoed, it will gain some weight, so your estimate on shipping back to you may not be accurate..


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 10 2008, 12:09 AM~11053138
> *keep in mind that after the frame is welded n bondoed, it will gain some weight, so your estimate on shipping back to you may not be accurate..
> *


yeah i was gonna tell him that tomoro but thanks for the look out


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

finished products????????????


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 10 2008, 01:49 AM~11053365
> *finished products????????????
> *


?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 9 2008, 05:23 PM~11049282
> *well i just cut out a new skirt that i will be carring let me know what you guys think
> 
> COMEING SOON IRON CROSS SKIRT BY GROUND SCRAPING CUSTOMS
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

COMEING SOON New York logo skirt by Ground Scraping Customs


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

both new custom skirts by Ground Scraping Customs


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 11 2008, 09:32 PM~11068511
> *both new custom skirts by Ground Scraping Customs
> 
> 
> ...


looking bad ass bro i am feeling the ny need to do a la one :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 11 2008, 08:46 PM~11068611
> *looking bad ass bro i am feeling the ny need to do a la one :biggrin:
> *


tomoro i am doing an LA one


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 11 2008, 08:32 PM~11068506
> *COMEING SOON New York logo skirt by Ground Scraping Customs
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 11 2008, 08:32 PM~11068511
> *both new custom skirts by Ground Scraping Customs
> 
> 
> ...


mayb an SD 1 4 george? :0


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 11:45 PM~11069700
> *mayb an SD 1 4 george? :0
> *


?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 11 2008, 09:51 PM~11068639
> *tomoro i am doing an LA one
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

i am hopeing it turns out well


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 11 2008, 10:32 PM~11068511
> *both new custom skirts by Ground Scraping Customs
> 
> 
> ...


thats something different. the evolution of this art that we call lowrider bikes has evolved so much.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2008, 01:51 AM~11069987
> *thats something different. the evolution of this art that we call lowrider bikes has evolved so much.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2008, 12:51 AM~11069987
> *thats something different. the evolution of this art that we call lowrider bikes has evolved so much.
> *


thats veary true people always want something a little better than the next guy... i just wanna put something diffrent out there for people at a resonable price  with out steping on any bodys toes


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 12 2008, 01:55 AM~11070006
> *thats veary true people always want something a little better than the next guy... i just wanna put something diffrent out there for people at a resonable price  with out steping on any bodys toes
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

them skirts is cool. its gonna suck bondoing it though. :burn:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 12 2008, 11:21 AM~11071499
> *them skirts is cool. its gonna suck bondoing it though. :burn:
> *


if thay are put on right you dont need much bondo at all but yeah your right i could suck


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 12 2008, 12:46 AM~11069963
> *?
> *


SD
4 sandy ago


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 2 2008, 09:51 PM~11000790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


come up with a kit yet?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 11:45 PM~11069700
> *mayb an SD 1 4 george? :0
> *


 :roflmao: THIS FOO LOL


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 12 2008, 01:53 PM~11072410
> *:roflmao: THIS FOO LOL
> *


:happysad:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 12 2008, 02:57 PM~11072765
> *:happysad:
> *


MY BAD I TAUGH YOU SAID A 1 4 I WAS LIKE NO THANKS :biggrin: 

AND SD ONE WOULD LOOK SICK THANKS


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

well hear it is the new "LA SKIRT" COMEING SOON also working on diffrent texts for NY and LA












and all 3 new skirts


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK HOMIE


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 12 2008, 04:32 PM~11073313
> *THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK HOMIE
> *


tomoro i will do an SD one if i have some time i dont wanna sound like a moron but what does SD stand for ?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 12 2008, 04:45 PM~11073380
> *tomoro i will do an SD one if i have some time i dont wanna sound like a moron but what does SD stand for ?
> *


 san diego


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice bro real nice


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

That's hella clean, one question tho how would the other side look?




> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 12 2008, 04:31 PM~11073308
> *well hear it is the new "LA SKIRT" COMEING SOON also working on diffrent texts for NY and LA
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 12 2008, 04:58 PM~11073455
> *nice bro real nice
> *


thanks


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 12 2008, 04:00 PM~11073470
> *That's hella clean, one question tho how would the other side look?
> *


very good question.


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 12 2008, 06:25 PM~11073925
> *very good question.
> *


well it would be backwords but when doing LA or NY people still know what it is so it's not like people are trying to read it i think it sould look ok i thought of that too but it still looks good i think but thanks for bring that up


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 12 2008, 04:45 PM~11073380
> *tomoro i will do an SD one if i have some time i dont wanna sound like a moron but what does SD stand for ?
> *


DAM THAT BE SICK  ITS STANDS FOR SAN DIEGO :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 12 2008, 03:53 PM~11073117
> *MY BAD I TAUGH YOU SAID A 1 4 I WAS LIKE NO THANKS  :biggrin:
> 
> AND SD ONE WOULD LOOK SICK THANKS
> *


14?

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

x4
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 12 2008, 10:16 PM~11075143
> *x4
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :burn: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

so tomoro ill try and make a template for the SD skirt  but i cant make any promises on how it will turn out in that font but ill see what i can do


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 12 2008, 08:30 PM~11073951
> *well it would be backwords  but  when doing LA or NY people still know what it is so it's not like people are trying to read it i think it sould look ok i thought of that too but it still looks good i think but thanks for bring that up
> *


wtf??


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 13 2008, 01:30 AM~11076084
> *so tomoro ill try and make a template for the SD skirt  but i cant make any promises on how it will turn out in that font but ill see what i can do
> *


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 13 2008, 01:34 AM~11076097
> *wtf??
> *


well i cant please every one :dunno: :uh:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

maybe you can make the other one with a little L and the A bigger? just a suggestin, still a very got idea you got going on:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 





> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 13 2008, 12:19 PM~11077476
> *well i cant please every one  :dunno:  :uh:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 13 2008, 03:27 PM~11077716
> *maybe you can make the other one with a little L and the A bigger? just a suggestin, still a very got idea you got going on:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

but then thay wont look the same you know what i mean but i can try and see how it looks


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 12 2008, 04:31 PM~11073308
> *3 new skirts
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

built by Ground Scraping Customs


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

like the video bro keep up the good work


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

how much for a diamond tank kit??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 18 2008, 01:59 PM~11121573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just to let you know i am going to byte your idea here and something like this to show off wmw stuff just keeping it real :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

well guys for thoes of you who have parts on order or are wateing for an order there is a small time delay  last night my old shop was broken into and hade lots of tools and parts stolen but we will be back on track soon and i am veary sorry for any inconvenience


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

the people that have been wateing for a while for your parts when i get every thing all cleared up and back on track your parts are on the house and and all money will be sent back sorry for the wate  and i hope this wont happen agen....


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

what


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Sep 20 2008, 10:50 PM~11655515
> *what
> *


yeah it's prity crazy thay drove a big truck through the back bay door and filled up a truck full of my shit  my new welder,english wheel,grinders and other tools,stacks of tanks and skirts, 4 bike frames and i almost lost my riddler bike but the camera saw it fall out of the back of there truck as thay drove off


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

well we are pritty much back in action  and will be looking for new bikes to sponsor so if your intrested just pm me with pics of your bike and what you would like to do to it and why you wanna be sponsored by Ground Scraping Customs thanks


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

any schinn kists for a girl frame


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 1 2008, 01:16 PM~11751054
> *any schinn kists for a girl frame
> *


no sorry right now the only kits i have on hand are for china bikes but i can make custom kits for any bike but for most bikes like that i would need the bike or if you sent me a paper template i could cut one for you


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up bro


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 1 2008, 03:52 PM~11752512
> *wuz up bro
> *


not to much just relaxing and getting ready to set up and open my new shop  with some new crazy parts comeing out


----------

